# What version of Photoshop?



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, I did a forums search but I couldn't find this question, so I'm sorry if it's a repeat.

Just wondering what version of Photoshop everyone here uses. I want to get it, but I don't want to spend hundreds and hundreds on it...but I also don't want to get a cheap-o version that will only do basic stuff...

Sorry I'm not very clear. Just trying to get an idea of what the different versions are like


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I have Photoshop CS, the lastest one out is I think Photoshop CS 2 or something. I downloaded this off of Limewire though, so I didn't pay anything for it.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I have CS. But honestly -- you can do plenty with 6 or 7, too.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

I have CS2.. but 6 or 7 should be fine!


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

I have 6. It's fine enough.


----------

